

HSP Color Model - Alternative to HSV (HSB) and HSL - leeoniya
http://alienryderflex.com/hsp.html

======
leeoniya
i've been using this for numerous projects and it works as well as advertised.

though he uses Rec. 601 Luma coefficients and I get better results with Rec
709 (sRGB)

jsFiddle here: [http://jsfiddle.net/HBQrw/](http://jsfiddle.net/HBQrw/)

